# Crepe pans



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

I've never bought one nor ever made one...

Regardless I'm looking to buy one.

Am I better off with something like this: 
Or this: 
What are the positive and negatives to both styles?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I just use a sautee pan.  It seems to me it would be much harder to properly regulate the heat on that unit.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Zane said:


> I've never bought one nor ever made one...
> 
> Regardless I'm looking to buy one.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with the electric model. I respectfully disagree with Phaedrus though and think the only advantage to it is that it would maintain a constant temperature. Unless you are going into crepe making in a really big way I don't see a reason to keep a monster piece of equipment like that in the kitchen.

I bought one of the steel crepe pans many years ago and I found that it did not season well and cooked the crepes unevenly - dark in the middle and underdone at the edges. The handle gets hot too so you always need a towel which can be awkward when trying to manipulate the pan.

I finally got a heavy gauge, non stick, aluminum crepe pan from Sur la Table (same style as the steel one with shallow edge) and it works every time - even the first crepe. It cost $15 as I recall.

Then again, if crepes are something you plan to do only once in a while, do what Phaedrus and many others do - use a non stick skillet.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

At first blush I don't see the advantage of a non-stick crepe pan over a regular non-stick pan. The former would basically have no purpose except crepes where the latter will lots of other stuff, too. In restaurants over the years I've done crepes a coupole of ways: on a flat top with ladles in non-stick pans. Generally I only use four or five pans at a time because I'm getting old & slow...that's as many as I can watch at once./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Unless the top of that electric is _really_ thick, I'm sure the batter will shock it & drop the temp. Maybe not, as I said I haven't tried it.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

I ended up getting the second one, even though I've read multiple responses here and on other sites saying you can use a skillet. I'm just that way, if its something I can use and doesn't cost too much I just add it to my inventory. 

Thanks for all your help though.


----------

